# overkill > Creative announces quad core sound cards



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2011)

Once upon a
time there were
as many sound
card makers as
there were
graphics card makers, but today only one is
still alive, good old Creative
(what happened to the Labs bit
on the end?) and today the
company has announced its first
quad core sound cards based on its recently announced Sound
Core3D audio processor
vr-zone.com/articles/creative-announces-quad-core-sound-cards/13470.html
it looks more component goes multi cores today
do you think it would meet your sound expectation?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting.....

I especially liked this part...



> "EAX Advanced HD 5.0 is still part of the package though, so gamers need not to worry."



when was the last title that used EAX released??


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea GL with that shit Creative since DX audio was dropped.
DD:L is the same whether its coming from a $200 card or onboard

How many games suported X-Fi ?, how many of those games actually worked properly with X-Fi ?
I guess this will be there Physx.

No thanks not falling for that shit again. $150 card and all its good for is upmixing stereo to fake 5.1 and my reviver can already do that.


----------



## happita (Sep 2, 2011)

It doesn't take a shit-ton worth of sound processing for the average, even high-end gamer to enjoy their titles. I'm sure just about ANY external sound card, given if the drivers are mature, will give good enough sound over onboard anyday. It's just a gimmick in order to boost their sales/image by trying to imitate the way other hardware seems to be progressing...i.e. Graphics cards and CPUs. But sound is totally different. Good job Creative, you have sunk to a new low 
edit: They totally skipped dual-core


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 2, 2011)

What exactly is the point of that processing power? Doesn't seem like it adds new features and the analog aspect looks like a backtrack from the titanium hd. It looks to just be an update of the regular titanium with a new proc which honestly may be a con if it needs notably different drivers, this being creative after all.


----------



## Scheich (Sep 2, 2011)

They were good 20 years ago.

R.I.P. Creative whatever


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Last SB Cards I found that were good were the PCI 512 n LIve Series in that gen cuz of true hardware MIDI, it Made MIDI Music Sound Better



micropage7 said:


> Once upon a
> time there were
> as many sound
> card makers as
> ...


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 2, 2011)

If creative wants the respect of people who know anything about sound, they should flesh out OpenAL, and give out SDK's to other manufacturers and work toward a competent unified sound api so all hardware sound cards can use the same technology (and developers might begin to consider including it in their software over the alternatives), then creative needs to focus on hardware quality (good DACs, audiophile quality sound), and only after they have both of those accomplished should they ever worry about bringing anything like EAX back, or having more cores to process more voices in hardware... what's the point of that horsepower if nothing makes any use of it, and the only thing that actually offloads to the cards is creative's own DSP effects?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> If creative wants the respect of people who know anything about sound, they should flesh out OpenAL, and give out SDK's to other manufacturers and work toward a competent unified sound api so all hardware sound cards can use the same technology (and developers might begin to consider including it in their software over the alternatives), then creative needs to focus on hardware quality (good DACs, audiophile quality sound), and only after they have both of those accomplished should they ever worry about bringing anything like EAX back, or having more cores to process more voices in hardware... what's the point of that horsepower if nothing makes any use of it, and the only thing that actually offloads to the cards is creative's own DSP effects?



EAX is something that CL can make money off of cuz its proprietary just like SLI/CUDA is. Open AL they cant cuz its not theirs


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 2, 2011)

That's exactly the point. They need to grow the market for aftermarket cards. Since DX no longer has Hardware audio support, they need an alternative. OpenAL is perfect. By having a standard which is free and open, all sound card makers can use it, so more game developers will use it, and creative can bring in EAX on top of OpenAL (Which is what ALchemy does, by converting DX calls to OpenAL)

That gives people a reason to buy Creative again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2011)

tell u truth XFi Was my last CL card, Im goin with Ht Omega since Auzentech folded n started using CL tech.

Ill put my PCI 512 to playback old MIDI files I have and Record them into highest quality format possible so i dont risk any compression, n then MP3s


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll skip these probably.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 2, 2011)

Since someone's probably going to swing by and lock this now that it's on the front page I figure this is as good a time as any to ask.. can't we just have some sort of thread merger in these scenarios? Don't really feel like making the same comments twice in a row...


----------

